# Who Wants To Join My Club?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Take a look at the sig...let me know if you want in.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sign me up. I want to literally fire Mitch.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't think we'll have to fire him. The message is already pretty clear from Kobe and Phil: *IMPROVE THE ****ING TEAM OR WE'RE OUT OF HERE!* *Firing him wouldn't be so easy b/c he's Jerry West's protege, meaning you'd likely be cutting ties with West as well.* If West returns as some type of consultant we should be fine in the front office, assuming Jeannie Buss isn't given anymore duties.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> I don't think we'll have to fire him. The message is already pretty clear from Kobe and Phil: *IMPROVE THE ****ING TEAM OR WE'RE OUT OF HERE!* *Firing him wouldn't be so easy b/c he's Jerry West's protege, meaning you'd likely be cutting ties with West as well.* If West returns as some type of consultant we should be fine in the front office, assuming Jeannie Buss isn't given anymore duties.


So is that a yes or a no?


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> So is that a yes or a no?


Yeah, **** it go ahead and sign me up. If Kobe leaves I'll stab that son of a ***** for destroying the Lakers franchise.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Me? Why?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So do you want in? Come on people...join!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

In.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

No, I don't want in. This type of clubs are not my cup of tea. Thanks for the invitation, anyway. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> No, I don't want in. This type of clubs are not my cup of tea. Thanks for the invitation, anyway. :lol:


Haha, anytime. If you ever change your mind, let me know.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

well i dont want to be a party pooper


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> well i dont want to be a party pooper


Good job; the club is getting bigger and bigger...nice.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This shoould be a no brainer, every Laker fan should just be added by default.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im in and my dog Rocky is in too!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Im in and my dog Rocky is in too!


Both in.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

> CubanLaker (and his dog, Rocky), 12.


:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Woohoo! I got # 8!:yay:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cuban, can Rocky box out?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I've been saying this for years, we need another GM. Mitch overvalues our **** roleplayers. He has no balls to pull the triger to get all-star caliber players, even it the cost is for two or three role players. The guy seems to make decisions on the basis of stability and is hindered by fear.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone that doesn't want into this club is either a Suns fan or Clippers fans.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Take a look at the sig...let me know if you want in.


I'm not going to join this club because Firing Mitch won't do ****. Mitch is just a figure head for Jerry Buss while he pampers his son Jim Buss to take over as GM. If Mitch leaves then Jim comes in; then the **** will hit the fan hard since Jim has no idea how to build a team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're at 14 members now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Can I join twice?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Can I join twice?


Sure thing.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im not jumping on the fire Mitch just yet. If he doesn't get who we all, and im sure most of the Lakers,expect to get KG then we Fire his ***.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sign me up, please.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cuban, can Rocky box out?


Rocky is a Pomeranian but i can assure you that if he was guarding our paint he wouldnt just let Barbosa and Nash waltz in for layups...Someones knees would be taken out as a show of authority. Rumble young pup Rumble.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This club is long overdue. Sign me up!

It seems EVERYBODY IN THE LEAGUE knows what the lakeshow needs, except for Kupchak.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Kupcheck gets way too much blame for everything thats happened to the Lakers. I dont think he has as much control over decisions as everyone thinks its just that we cant fire Jim Buss.

However, this is the offseason to make moves. If nothing good comes out of this offseason Ill set him on fire myself.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> I think Kupcheck gets way too much blame for everything thats happened to the Lakers. I dont think he has as much control over decisions as everyone thinks its just that we cant fire Jim Buss.
> 
> However, this is the offseason to make moves. If nothing good comes out of this offseason Ill set *him on fire myself*.


Hell yeah, you wanna come n pick me up when you do this?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The last major trade Kupchak made was Butler and Atkins for Kwame. 

Pretty much everyone on this board expect myself and Bart Hunt were against the trade, but the rest of the "Fire Mitch" crew loved it.

I can find the thread.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> The last major trade Kupchak made was Butler and Atkins for Kwame.
> 
> Pretty much everyone on this board expect myself and Bart Hunt were against the trade, but the rest of the "Fire Mitch" crew loved it.
> 
> I can find the thread.


I think i was neutral on this because we needed a big but trading Butler for a ****face wasnt the answer


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> The last major trade Kupchak made was Butler and Atkins for Kwame.
> 
> Pretty much everyone on this board expect myself and Bart Hunt were against the trade, but the rest of the "Fire Mitch" crew loved it.
> 
> I can find the thread.


People seem to forget that at the time we still had a vastly improving Mihm to pair up with Kwame. Kwame was supposed to be our defensive stalwart and Mihm would pick up the slack offensively while we waited for Bynum to develop. If we had Mihm against this Suns team it would be a vastly different situation.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I cant believe im saying this but

I miss him..

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hixRBmCs-28"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hixRBmCs-28" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Rocky is a Pomeranian but i can assure you that if he was guarding our paint he wouldnt just let Barbosa and Nash waltz in for layups...Someones knees would be taken out as a show of authority. Rumble young pup Rumble.


hahahah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I miss Mihm, too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> People seem to forget that at the time we still had a vastly improving Mihm to pair up with Kwame. Kwame was supposed to be our defensive stalwart and Mihm would pick up the slack offensively while we waited for Bynum to develop. If we had Mihm against this Suns team it would be a vastly different situation.


So what you are saying is Mitch made a good trade, therefore you are defending Mitch?

I don't think Mitch is great. He is comptent though. He's not Chris Mullin or Kevin McHale signing scrubs to long term deals.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> So what you are saying is Mitch made a good trade, therefore you are defending Mitch?
> 
> I don't think Mitch is great. He is comptent though. He's not Chris Mullin or Kevin McHale signing scrubs to long term deals.


Not really. I consider Mitch to be a mediocre gm. He makes moves that niether help nor hurt the Lakers (with the exception of the Shaq trade which was an obvious rip off). I dont think that keeping Butler on our team would have added up to more wins. We needed a post defender. So we sacrificed some offense for some defense. if you remember in 04-05 we were on pace for about the same amount of wins that we got in 05-06 before we were derailed with injuries to Kobe and Lamar, so in hindsight the Caron for Kwame trade didnt really affect us win wise. It was a pretty even trade which is what pisses me off about Mitch because we should be trying to ripoff other teams like West used to do..:biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm in, although if you listen to loose cannons it seems Mitch has less to say about who is drafted and signed than Jim Buss does. But Hell, just in case... Fire em both.

All I want to know is... Was it West or Mitch who brought in Cook......


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Not really. I consider Mitch to be a mediocre gm. He makes moves that niether help nor hurt the Lakers (with the exception of the Shaq trade which was an obvious rip off). I dont think that keeping Butler on our team would have added up to more wins. We needed a post defender. So we sacrificed some offense for some defense. if you remember in 04-05 we were on pace for about the same amount of wins that we got in 05-06 before we were derailed with injuries to Kobe and Lamar, so in hindsight the Caron for Kwame trade didnt really affect us win wise. It was a pretty even trade which is what pisses me off about Mitch because we should be trying to ripoff other teams like West used to do..:biggrin:


I agree about Mitch. As for the Kwame trade, I think the Suns are showing us how well you can do with a lot of offense and no post defense. Imagine if we had another 20 point scorer to throw out there with Kobe and Lamar? We would still have a decent big man rotation of Mihm, Bynum, Odom, Turiaf and Cook. None of them have the same combo of size and quickness Kwame has, but I don't think that's enough to give up Butler.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

who do i have to assasinate to get in this club?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

count me in!


----------

